# Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks Plan New WWII Mini-Series about airmen



## seesul (Oct 2, 2014)

Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks Plan New WWII Mini-Series - IGN

Not about "my" forgotten fifteenth but better than nothing. I´m looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 2, 2014)

12 O'Clock High in other words. Cool hasn't been anything since Memphis Belle on the bombers and that was ok, not bad anyway.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds interesting. Can't see it being like '12 o' Clock High' though - that was more a study of the requirements of leadership, and is screened as such at the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst. From the brief description, this looks more like a USAAF equivalent of the previous two mini-series.


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Sounds interesting. Can't see it being like '12 o' Clock High' though - that was more a study of the requirements of leadership, and is screened as such at the Royal Military Academy, Sandhurst. From the brief description, this looks more like a USAAF equivalent of the previous two mini-series.


Yes, I got the same opinion Terry.


----------



## Siddley (Oct 4, 2014)

Just for once I'd like to see something from the German side. Kind of like a ' Das Boot ' of the air. 

I'm sure it'll be watchable though. Personally I think Tom Hanks finest hour was the mini series " From The Earth To The Moon "

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2014)

I've been hearing about this for a couple of years, but haven't heard of any rumblings in the aviation community about flying for it yet.


----------



## Siddley (Oct 6, 2014)

It'll be great if they do use as much real aircraft footage as possible, CGI is very good nowadays but you can't beat the real thing.


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder what timeframe it will cover?


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2015)

Not many info published but here´s some update I´ve found so far...
HBO’s ‘Masters of the Air’ WWII mini-series filming in England |


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2015)

Interesting, but Manston seems a slightly odd choice (apart from, perhaps, financially), as the current airfield, and the surroundings, bear little resemblance today to a WW2 airfield. I'm not totally up-to date on the state of recently closed RAF airfields, but some of them which have not already become civil fields, will still be on 'Care and Maintenance', meaning the infrastructure is still in place and, with movie 'magic' could be transformed into a WW2 airfield relatively easily, as Binbrook was for 'Memphis Belle'.
I look forward to seeing how things turn out.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2015)

Indeed, looking forward to seeing how it all turns out.


----------



## seesul (Jul 13, 2015)

Update:
» **Updated** HBO?s ?Masters of the Air? WWII mini-series filming in England
» *EXCLUSIVE* Update on HBO?s ?Masters of the Air? WWII miniseries


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the update Roman - hope you're keeping well.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Looking forward to watching!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't wait for this one!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2015)

You´re welcome guys!

Hi Terry, I´m doing not really fine as I already had a vacation and am back at work again 
And how are you doing my friend?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2015)

Hope you had a good holiday Roman. I've not been too good this last couple of months - lots of pain, stiffness, and lack of sleep. But I think I'm beginning to slowly improve, so hopefully I can get 'out and about' soon.


----------



## seesul (Jul 16, 2015)

I guess Terry that your body would need few Czech beers. I wish we could have one (or two)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2015)

Three or four would be even better !
Perhaps next year I can get there in the 'Tin Tent' (camper van) I recently bought !


----------



## seesul (Sep 7, 2015)

UPDATE https://www.thevintagenews.com/2015...500-million-budget/?src=fba&type=wca&page=who


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't load the page.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

I had trouble the first time Chris, but got it eventually.
The gist is that the budget is estimated at $500 million (!!), Hanks nd crew have just returned from scouting airfield and other locations in the UK and Europe, and the title has been changed to 'The Mighty Eighth'.
Thanks fo the up-date Roman.


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, I couldn't open it in the morning too but it seems to be working again now...
You're welcome Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you think they'll include the "tidalwave" mission, as I understand some B-24's were borrowed from the 8th for that?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update Roman!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2015)

an Update Good stuff!


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2017)

Update
HBO’s ” The Mighty Eighth” an UPDATE, It’s Getting Close & Has a $500 Million Budget


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

'Bout dang time!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 24, 2017)

I look forward to that!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

I cannot wait!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

Yep, bring it on...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2017)

2019. Breathing out now.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2017)

Still away off but looking forward to it all the same.


----------



## seesul (Feb 9, 2018)

The BAND OF BROTHERS/THE PACIFIC Companion Piece Not Called "The Mighty Eighth" According to Screenwriter


----------



## seesul (Dec 23, 2018)

Update:
What We Know So Far About Masters of the Air: The Latest on HBO's Upcoming WWII Miniseries About The Mighty Eighth | Footsteps Research | Personalized WWII Research & Storytelling


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update. Hope I live to see it made!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks for the update Roman.
I hope they can find the locations and get this going soon.


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 24, 2018)

Looks like its gonna be great. This is the first ive heard of it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2018)

Hopefully it all gets going soon. Should be good!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2019)

'Masters of the Air' from Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks lands at Apple - CNN


----------



## seesul (Oct 11, 2019)

It's gonna be a long ran yet.
'Masters of the Air' from Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks lands at Apple


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2019)

At least they are still going ahead with it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

